# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Ministerio de la Producción publicó en portal nueva aplicación web del catastro acuícola

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Inversionistas encontrarán información actualizada y de interés*  *Lima, oct. 14 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de la Producción informó hoy que en su portal se encuentra publicada una versión mejorada del Catastro Acuícola Nacional para beneficio de los usuarios.  
Explicó que elaboró una aplicación más dinámica y de fácil uso para que las personas accedan a la información del catastro acuícola, permitiendo efectuar acercamientos de los mapas en diferentes escalas, realizando búsquedas rápidas de información sobre áreas habilitadas, derechos otorgados y áreas solicitadas, entre otras funciones. 
El Catastro Acuícola Nacional es un registro de información relacionada a la actividad de acuicultura, a través de la cual se informa al público la situación actual del desenvolvimiento de la actividad a nivel nacional. 
La elaboración del catastro acuícola se realizó en tres etapas, la primera mediante el desarrollo de la base de datos, seguido por la implementación de un Sistema de Información Geográfica y, por último, se publicó la información recopilada y procesada en el portal del Ministerio de la Producción (http://www.produce.gob.pe). 
El catastro acuícola cumple una función muy importante para el sector en la medida que contribuye a la toma de decisiones por parte de la administración, como herramienta de gestión para el ordenamiento acuícola y para los potenciales inversionistas nacionales y extranjeros.  
Señaló que de esta manera se busca ofrecer un mejor servicio al sector acuícola, difundiendo información actualizada que facilite el desarrollo de la actividad de acuicultura en todo el país.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción impulsará implementación de Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción elaborará nueva Ley de Promoción y Desarrollo de la Acuicultura Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción implementará Red Nacional de Información Acuícola Ministerio de la Producción aprueba Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola 2010 - 2015 Ministerio de la Producción prepara mejoras a Ley de Promoción Acuícola para este año

----------

